

Practical Haskell: Scripting With Types - rsaarelm
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2010/08/17/practical-haskell/

======
plesn
This is the original dons' blog post (easier to read on the web than slides) :

[http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/practical-haskell-
sh...](http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/practical-haskell-shell-
scripting-with-error-handling-and-privilege-separation/)

An interesting read !

------
regularfry
404ing right now.

